# Discovery Cove Photo Thread



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Post your pics of DC here, for all of us to enjoy!


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

My grandmother, mother and cousin went to DC for the first time on December 24 2012


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark




----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

You can walk to the aviary, but the easiest way to get to it is to simply step out of the river.  There are certainly photos where I could have gotten a better image if I'd had my DSLR, but I was happy with the photos we got with our waterproof P&S for the day.


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> GREAT pics!  I especially love the one of the bird on Grandma's head  .
> 
> And that chocolate cake......ohhhhhh, so good!!!



Thanks  
Yeah! I really think the one with the bird on my grandmothers head is amazing  I smile and laugh almost every time I see it! Ha ha... 
And jah! That chokolate cake was GREAT! Yummy!


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

Jenny3 said:


> From our trip in early November...



Wauw! Fantastic pictures!  thanks for sharing....


----------



## buzzrelly

These pics are amazing! Thanks for posting them. We are considering DC for an upcoming trip. It looks awesome!


----------



## Ombo

*My boys loved tha Aviary*


----------



## macraven

_Congrats
A new sticky has been born!

I have contacted birds of prey Dave to reset his pics so all can view them

I am the process of moving threads to this sticky
We want to keep all the pics for DC together

There will be some information about taking pictures in order to help others kept in this thread.

And questions will be allowed on some subjects for enjoying dc

Asking where to stand/ go to take the pictures, etc will be fine.

Other than that, please use the pm button to converse with others.

I encourage you to let us know some info about your pictures such as date taken, place, etc so it will let all viewers what they can enjoy at Discovery Cove._


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

My daughter and I with Capricorn at Discovery Cove on Memorial Day 2010--he's my most favorite dolphin ever!  I watch Jaws 3 often just to see him jump out of the water!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Lunch options


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

The Aviary


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

The Aviary


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Are there  any ways to get discounts for Discovery Cove?  I know it's harder and harder as the years go by it seems getting any in the parks but was just wondering.   Not sure if this is allowed here or not but thanks for any info if it is.


----------



## macraven

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Are there  any ways to get discounts for Discovery Cove?  I know it's harder and harder as the years go by it seems getting any in the parks but was just wondering.   Not sure if this is allowed here or not but thanks for any info if it is.



_You will get more views if you make a new separate thread to answer your question

I have Gina's thread as a sticky to help all who are fact finding info for Discovey Cove 
This is basically a picture thread for Discovery Cove

Gina is very good and prompt in keeping this sticky updated.
It is helpful when others share their pictures of Discovery Cove here also

I'll leave your question here if it is okay with Gina
But do make a new thread for your question and I will try to bump it up so it stays higher on the first page until you get answers_


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

These pictures are all so beautiful!!


----------



## macraven

Bump


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

This thread  needs help!  I can't see the pics anymore, photobucket.com has put up an error message in place of most of Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina's awesome pics!


----------



## macraven

_Since photo bucket cost $400 a year now, quite a few posters have signed up with smugmug which is only $40 for a year

The hotel forums schumi is doing has gone that route to replace her pictures that pb has pulled
It is a long tedious job to replace pictures 
No idea if Gina plans to use them and redo the pics 

I plan to wait a few months before I need to delete posts where pictures are not viewable 

I will wait a proper time before I make adjustments 

I have a few viewers contact me of not being able to see any pictures 
But, many of our posters work outside of the home and need time to make a decision if they want to to set up with someone other the photo bucket and repost the original pictures_


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

macraven said:


> Since photo bucket cost $400 a year now, quite a few posters have signed up with smugmug which is only $40 for a year
> 
> The hotel forums schumi is doing has gone that route to replace her pictures that pb has pulled
> It is a long tedious job to replace pictures
> No idea if Gina plans to use them and redo the pics
> 
> I plan to wait a few months before I need to delete posts where pictures are not viewable
> 
> I will wait a proper time before I make adjustments
> 
> I have a few viewers contact me of not being able to see any pictures
> But, many of our posters work outside of the home and need time to make a decision if they want to to set up with someone other the photo bucket and repost the original pictures




Oh wow, I didn't realize that had happened!  I wouldn't use them at that price either. It's too bad the change affects photos that have already been posted, that doesn't seem fair somehow.


----------



## macraven

_not a problem tinkerbellemom, you weren't aware of the situation photo bucket has created.


there are many posters that send me pm's to tell me a thread has the pb message to update

i think it is awful that pb has increased their price to an amount that is crazy high!

many of trip reports in the forums have the ugly pb message in place of a poster's pictures.


any photos that were posted in the past, pb is blocking out and no one can view them now.

there are other ways a person can post pictures.
smugmug is a site that is easy to use and costs $40 per year.
they also offer service to help newbies post pictures.


Gina has had excellent pictures posted in the forums in the past.
what she had up, were always beautiful.

since it is so time consuming to go through and repost pictures with a different system, i don't expect many to spend that much time to do that.


i am hopeful that more people will share current pictures they are taking in the forums.

_


----------



## macraven

_updating thead and removing posts where pictures are no longer available._


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Sloth Ambassador in the welcome lobby, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Wind Away River, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Wind Away River, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Wind Away River, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Freshwater Oasis, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Breakfast - May 2018


----------



## Mikey15

I love Discovery Cove so much and a part of that is the limited number of guests... but it's still crazy to see photos with no people in them!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------

